# Reserve Force Compensation



## Lost_Soul (17 Mar 2015)

Hi all, 

Looking for some advice.  I'm on Reserve Force Compensation on sick leave waiting to get booted for medical reasons. I've tried fighting it to stay in but their answer was a firm no.  I've been offered a sweet part time job with pretty awesome benefits for while I go to school for the two years allowed.  The only problem is they'll need me to start working 16 hours a week starting in May. I don't want to shut this opportunity out, as the army is releasing me and I'll need something to make up that extra 25% income I'm losing for my Voc Rehab.   

Is there any way the CF could find out if I took the position? 
Is there any option I can pursue to do it and not get in trouble? 

Obviously I want to follow all the regs and get out with my head held high (despite the forced boot), but I will need to save...like most I have a family and responsibilities to take care of.


----------



## kratz (17 Mar 2015)

Lost_Soul said:
			
		

> Is there any way the CF could find out if I took the position?
> Is there any option I can pursue to do it and not get in trouble?
> 
> Obviously I want to follow all the regs and get out with my head held high (despite the forced boot), but I will need to save...like most I have a family and responsibilities to take care of.



Yes the CAF has systems in place through CRA.
If you are asking to find loopholes, there is no "head held high" IMO.


----------



## Brasidas (17 Mar 2015)

kratz said:
			
		

> Yes the CAF has systems in place through CRA.
> If you are asking to find loopholes, there is no "head held high" IMO.



RTW through JPSU could allow him to take the position, not get paid while receiving RFC, and transition into it at release, could it not?

That seems like the only "head held high" scenario.


----------



## Lost_Soul (17 Mar 2015)

Just seems like there should be an easier way...it almost feels impossible trying to navigate this forced release. Have to find a job for when I'm doing school under voc rehab...yet can't do return to work if I'm taking the schooling route. I know it seems as if I want to have my cake and eat it too, but all I want to do is make sure I'm not screwed.   My heads screwed up enough.  

I mean hell, I would work for free for this company to secure it if I could. 

Thanks for the opinions all!


----------



## runormal (18 Mar 2015)

Lost_Soul said:
			
		

> Just seems like there should be an easier way...it almost feels impossible trying to navigate this forced release. Have to find a job for when I'm doing school under voc rehab...yet can't do return to work if I'm taking the schooling route. I know it seems as if I want to have my cake and eat it too, but all I want to do is make sure I'm not screwed.   My heads screwed up enough.
> 
> I mean hell, I would work for free for this company to secure it if I could.
> 
> Thanks for the opinions all!



Have you proposed that?


----------



## kratz (18 Mar 2015)

references:  a.  VRPSM Program Summary
b.  SISIP LTD benefits

Your initial post does not accurately mention if you qualify or are currently on the *VRPSM* (6 months pre-release) in preparation for *SISIP LTD* (released and education for up to two years) ?

If you are currently under VRPSM, the reference states:


> 8. CF members taking part in the VRPSM are considered to be on duty. They remain subject to all normal CF
> disciplinary and administrative procedures. They are not permitted  to accept compensation or other tangible
> benefits of any kind (other than gaining knowledge, skills and experience) for work, training or work experience
> conducted during normal work hours. This includes pay, gifts, benefits, gratuities, or the like.



SISIP LTD benefits allow for up to two years of education and is intended to prepare you for transition to civilian employment. As part of this process, you are offered the incentive to find work, being allowed to keep 50% of your gross earnings, while in school. Up to the monthly amount of your LTD payments.

So, if you chose to work for free with the employer (AKA: OJT, job shadowing, interning, job placement), until your SISIP LTD starts, you will be secure an employment opportunity, with benefits and follow the policies you are eligible for. As others have mentioned speaking with your JPSU  or attending a SCAN Seminar will greatly help you, instead of asking random people online.


----------

